# Burning skin-thyroid related?



## Jaimee

Hey all. I've just experienced something odd, and am wondering if it could be thyroid related. I had a pretty sudden feeling like my skin on my abdomen was very hot... not really painful, just really really warm. I looked in the mirror and it wasn't red or anything, but my neck, chest and face were very red, like I had a sunburn. It feels like it's starting to fade now, but lasted maybe 20min or so? Any clue?


----------



## Andros

Jaimee said:


> Hey all. I've just experienced something odd, and am wondering if it could be thyroid related. I had a pretty sudden feeling like my skin on my abdomen was very hot... not really painful, just really really warm. I looked in the mirror and it wasn't red or anything, but my neck, chest and face were very red, like I had a sunburn. It feels like it's starting to fade now, but lasted maybe 20min or so? Any clue?


Gosh; that makes me think allergic reaction to something. Have you eaten or done anything different?


----------



## Jaimee

No nothing. And the skin on my trunk is not red, just face, neck and chest. It's weird. Almost like my husband gets from taking niacin... I'm not super worried, but it just seemed strange and sudden and wondering if it could be at all related to my thyroid...


----------



## Andros

Jaimee said:


> No nothing. And the skin on my trunk is not red, just face, neck and chest. It's weird. Almost like my husband gets from taking niacin... I'm not super worried, but it just seemed strange and sudden and wondering if it could be at all related to my thyroid...


I suppose it could be if you are dumping which means excessive thyroxine. The other thing that came to mind is that burning skin is a precursor to shingles.

I am wondering if you should call the doctor?


----------



## Jaimee

It has lessened throughout the day. I still have a warm feeling in my abdomen, but not uncomfortable. I have been more energetic today, which is strange for me, especially because I am getting over a cold virus. I've been a little jittery, but have gotten a lot done! What does "dumping" mean? Is that something common with Hashimoto's?


----------



## CyndiC

Hi Jaimee,
I'm still trying to figure out this thyroid stuff so I cant say I can offer advice. What I can say is I have gone through that. It's called flushing, mine started after I started replacement med. All I want to do was stick my head in the freezer. When did your symptoms start? Just hang in there and let your Dr. know too.:hugs:


----------



## lmitchell

I have been on thyroid medication for 13 years and just recently (last 5 months) started experiencing the same thing. I would describe it as a niacin rush also. It started that I would only feel it once in a while, now I experience it daily mostly in my hands and my cheeks, however, the pigment doesn't change. So I would love to hear what you find out. I am going to see a rheumatologist on Friday and I will ask him too.


----------



## Jaimee

I never did find out anything... did anybody else? I ended up getting my thyroid out and haven't had that issue again. I'd be interested to know though and I suspect it was some type of temporary hyperthyroid symptom related to the hashimoto's as I did feel often like my hormone was swinging high and low...


----------



## Andros

lmitchell said:


> I have been on thyroid medication for 13 years and just recently (last 5 months) started experiencing the same thing. I would describe it as a niacin rush also. It started that I would only feel it once in a while, now I experience it daily mostly in my hands and my cheeks, however, the pigment doesn't change. So I would love to hear what you find out. I am going to see a rheumatologist on Friday and I will ask him too.


It could be a thyroxine dump. What do your most recent labs look like. What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much daily?

But, there could be other hormones at play here like estrogen, progesterone etc..


----------



## lmitchell

I am on 88mcg synthroid and 10mcg of cytomel. my TSH is sitting at 1.2 right now


----------

